# Passport for Entrepass holders



## imblogger (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi,
I would like to know how long does it take to get passport on enterpass visa holders?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Do you even know what you are talking of ?? Enterpass has nothing to do with passport.

Are you referring to getting Singapore Citizenship, when you say passport ??


----------

